# Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

					Das Hardwarejahr 2016 ist zu Ende, das neue Jahr mit vielen spannenden Themen beginnt gerade - und wir wollen mithilfe einer größeren Umfrage herausfinden, für welche Hardware Sie sich am meisten interessieren und welche Komponenten Sie sich angeschafft haben. An dieser Stelle schon einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für Ihre Teilnahme.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*


----------



## Giesbert_PK (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Ich hab mal die Fragen beantwortet aber bei 3 Rechner an 2 verschiedenen Lebensmittelpunkten war das nicht ganz so einfach .


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Habe auch mal meinen Senf dazugegeben bei der Umfrage, wünsche frohes Auswerten 

Mal sehen ob ich mit meiner Hardware mit der Hardware anderer User übereinstimme, freue mich schon auf das Ergebniss.


----------



## Xar6as (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Auf das Ergebnis bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Crackpipeboy (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Ich war dabei und hoffe meine Daten können zur Auswertung helfen. 

PS: Standbild des Videos von Raff  du kommst wohl nie zum Haare kämmen...oder liegt daran, dass ständig Lüfter die Frisur ruinieren


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

"It's a feature, not a bug"


----------



## lalaker (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Interessant, gar keine Fragen zu Ausbildung, Einkommen usw. So stelle ich mir eine HW-Umfrage vor


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



lalaker schrieb:


> Interessant, gar keine Fragen zu Ausbildung, Einkommen usw. So stelle ich mir eine HW-Umfrage vor



wobei ich die fragestellung bei den HDs nicht komplett zuende gedacht fand.
Wie groß ist die Haupt HD ist ja schön und gut aber wieviel TB haben Sie insgesammt fände ich da interessanter.


----------



## Cartesius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Gut gemachte Umfrage, welche sicherlich auch die zukünftige Hardwareauswahl für Tests beeinflussen wird.

Aber wie* Giesbert_PK* schon angemerkt hat, fehlt die Option die Hardware des Zweit-(oder Dritt-,...)PCs anzugeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

habe dann auch mal das virt. Papier beschmutzt und meine antiken Bauteile erneut genannt


----------



## nonamez78 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Habe ich jetzt die ganze Umfrage ausgefüllt um am Ende auf einer Registriermaske zu landen? That's annoying ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt die ganze Umfrage ausgefüllt um am Ende auf einer Registriermaske zu landen? That's annoying ^^



Registriermaske? Wo musstest du dich registrieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Er fährt als Einziger die 25 Std. von Le Mans . Da war doch nur etwas wenn man selbst was erstellen wollte


----------



## tt7crocodiles (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> wobei ich die fragestellung bei den HDs nicht komplett zuende gedacht fand.
> Wie groß ist die Haupt HD ist ja schön und gut aber wieviel TB haben Sie insgesammt fände ich da interessanter.



Jep, hab hier fast dasselbe gedacht. Insgesamt stecken in meinem Spiele-PC 3 SSDs: NVMe mit 256GB und 2 SATA mit jeweils 256 und 512GB. Die Haupt-SSD ist natürlich die NVMe; keine HDDs. Noch besser wäre evtl sogar Multiple Choice, wie bei dem VRAM:

Welche Datengräber stecken im Haupt-PC:
- SSD NVMe bis XXX insgesamt
- SSD SATA bis YYY insgesamt
- SSD SATA bis ZZZ insgesamt
- HDD SATA bis ... usw

Ansonsten - sehr gute Umfrage


----------



## Grestorn (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Welche Einheit soll bitte die Internet-Geschwindigkeit sein?

50k? 50 k was? Byte? Bit? und pro was? Pro Sekunde, pro Stunde?!

Ich habe 50MBit/s, die ich auch knapp erreiche (real um die 48MBit/s).


----------



## Jimiblu (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

K=Kartoffel


----------



## GEChun (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Für User die mehrere PCs besitzen und auch unterschiedliche Hersteller verwenden, könnte man auch eine Antwort Option machen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Giesbert_PK schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Fragen beantwortet aber bei 3 Rechner an 2 verschiedenen Lebensmittelpunkten war das nicht ganz so einfach .



An der Mehrdimensionalität würde sich aber auch der Statistiker einen verrenken. Wobei, könnte man lösen, muss ich mir merken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Welche Einheit soll bitte die Internet-Geschwindigkeit sein?
> 
> 50k? 50 k was? Byte? Bit? und pro was? Pro Sekunde, pro Stunde?!
> 
> Ich habe 50MBit/s, die ich auch knapp erreiche (real um die 48MBit/s).



K = Kilo. International anerkannt. Anyway, habe MBit/s daraus gemacht.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Welche Einheit soll bitte die Internet-Geschwindigkeit sein?
> 
> 50k? 50 k was? Byte? Bit? und pro was? Pro Sekunde, pro Stunde?!
> 
> Ich habe 50MBit/s, die ich auch knapp erreiche (real um die 48MBit/s).


War da auch etwas verwirrt und habe unter Sonstiges 40Mbit/s eingegeben.


----------



## docdent (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> War da auch etwas verwirrt und habe unter Sonstiges 40Mbit/s eingegeben.


50kbit/s sollt unbedingt als Option erhalten bleiben !
Eigentlich habe ich seit 2 Monaten nominell 200 MBit/s mit Vodafone/Kabel Deutschland, nur liegen die Antwortzeiten seit der Umstellung 100->200 MBit (mit neuem Modem) bei 5-15 Sekunden für fast jeden Webseitenaufruf (!), so dass ich mir wie mit einem 56kBit-Modem vorkomme


----------



## P2063 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Was genau soll ich bei der Internet Geschwindigkeit ankreuzen, wenn ich mehr als 100Mbit, aber weniger als 200 habe?!?

und was, wenn ich sowohl ein Arbeitsnotebook, als auch eins mit  gescheiter GPU besitze?


----------



## Grestorn (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



P2063 schrieb:


> Was genau soll ich bei der Internet Geschwindigkeit ankreuzen, wenn ich mehr als 100Mbit, aber weniger als 200 habe?!?



"Lucky Bastard" natürlich!


----------



## KaterTom (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Leute, macht's doch nicht komplizierter als nötig! Da es hier vorrangig um Gaming Hardware geht - PC *Games* Hardware - könnten die Leute mit mehreren PC's/Notebooks sich doch auf die Angabe des Spiele Gerätes beschränken.


----------



## Noctua (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Leute, macht's doch nicht komplizierter als nötig! Da es hier vorrangig um Gaming Hardware geht - PC *Games* Hardware - könnten die Leute mit mehreren PC's/Notebooks sich doch auf die Angabe des Spiele Gerätes beschränken.


Zusätzliches Gaming-Notebook für Dienstreisen und ähnliches?


----------



## Chukku (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt die ganze Umfrage ausgefüllt um am Ende auf einer Registriermaske zu landen? That's annoying ^^



Registrieren sollst du dich da nur, wenn du deine eigenen Umfragen starten willst.
Deine Umfrage-Ergebnisse werden auch ohne Registrierung gespeichert / an PCGH weitergegeben


----------



## commodore128d (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Bin gespannt was derjenige sgt, der meine auswertet. Ich habe Windwos 2000 als Hauptsystem, kein Scherz!!!


----------



## Grestorn (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



commodore128d schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was derjenige sgt, der meine auswertet. Ich habe Windwos 2000 als Hauptsystem, kein Scherz!!!



Und ich dachte schon, Du hättest nen Commodore 128 als Hauptrechner


----------



## commodore128d (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Hehe nein, der ist an meinem alten Röhrenfernseher angeschlossen um alte Spiele zu daddeln.
Emulator ist eben nicht das selbe


----------



## Wired (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hardware 2017: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



P2063 schrieb:


> und was, wenn ich sowohl ein Arbeitsnotebook, als auch eins mit  gescheiter GPU besitze?


Warum nich einfachbeides?!


----------

